# Firebolt - Rest in Peace



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

When I was little, I had a betta named Firebolt. It was a little red veiltail, absolutely adorable. Looking back on it, it was horrible how we treated that fish, although we didn't know better. My mom got him in a vase with a lily in the top and was told that he would eat the roots. I think we fed him once in a while with pellets, but not nearly enough. I never remember the water being dirty. Hopefully the plant kept it sort of clean. 

Anyway, I insisted he was female (it's still weird saying 'he'), and I remember sitting at the table watching him swim about. I got kind of attached to him, although my mother would insist otherwise. When he died, I buried him in a stream and marked it with a big rock, and drew pictures of him in his memory. It's still there, I still have the drawings, and we still have his vase. I'm hoping I can get rid of that gross lily and plant something nice in there.

Anyway, rest in peace, little fish. I wish I had known to take better care of you. You were a great pet.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP Firebolt


----------



## TurquoiseBetta (Sep 19, 2010)

RIP

so sad, I'm so sorry!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

At least I seem to be doing better with my current fishy.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

RIP Firebolt! It's so sweet how you honored your fish! <3


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.  He was a sweet little thing. He deserved much more.


----------

